# New member from Long Island NY



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello Haunters! I found my way here thanks to online prop building links posted by Spiderclimber and Niblique71. Since joining up, my head has been swimming with possibilities. I'm a mad scientist by day (R&D chemist) and frustrated artist by night. Here is a place where I can combine some of those skills and interests.

I've lived in apartments for so long that my haunt is still in its infancy. Now that I have a house of my own, I'm planning to make one of everything. Let's get started...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome [email protected]!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to see another lab rat here.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome! Make a deal with you?....You can call me P5 if I can call you PC rather than your long forum name.  Here's to easy breezy!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome! There's plenty of ideas here, that's for sure!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. If you're going to make one of everything you are going to run out of storage soon. That's one of the biggest problems most of us have.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Stari


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome everybody! I was told that I'd receive a complimentary Cauldron Creep just for joining. Where do I pick that up? <wink> Sincerely though, I'm impressed by how friendly and helpful the Haunt Forum members have been. I'm hooked.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum PC!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Hi & Welcome, now start looking for more storage, your gonna need it!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I'm always happy to guide folks here  

PS: Your not far from our Joisey MnT Groups. I Host the NJ Hookerman MnT. And the NJ/PA group is even closer. There's also NJ Devil MnT group in South Joisey. If you think your hooked now. Pay a Visit to one of us and you'll be Hooked for Life.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the welcome everybody! I was told that I'd receive a complimentary Cauldron Creep just for joining. Where do I pick that up?


Hey Stari3oy2 and welcome to the Forum! Guess nobody told you I have first dibs on the Cauldron Creep  (only kidding!) You're in the right place. 
I'm a LI'der too! Send me a PM and let me know where you're at. As _Niblique71_ mentioned, there are Make & Takes in NJ (closest to us) that are great if you get a chance to attend one. I've been to the NJ/PA one a number of times. The group is awesome but so are all the other haunters on this forum who have helped me with projects. Enjoy lurking-this is the best site there is! (Yes, I'm prejudiced )


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

hey and welcome


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------

